# Briggs 5 HP Horizontal stuck on high throttle



## wildcat2008 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a Briggs 5 HP Horizontal Model 130207 that is stuck on high throttle. This engine had sit for a couple of years but started and ran fine for a few days. I cleaned it up real good and put a new gas tank on it. All of a sudden it got stuck on full throttle and won't come down. It doesn't look like any of the linkages are stuck, everything seems to be moving fine. Anybody have an idea what could cause this?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

if you put a new gas tank on, you might have forgot to hook up a govenor spring, double check and make sure


----------



## wildcat2008 (Aug 1, 2007)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> if you put a new gas tank on, you might have forgot to hook up a govenor spring, double check and make sure


 It ran fine for about a day and then all of a sudden starting the high idle. Where is the governor spring on this so I can check?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

depends on what style of gas tank it has and how old the engine is, I don't have partsmart on my home computer, only at work

if it is an older style gas tank and motor, there is a spring at the bottom of the gas tank which helps keep tension on the govenor linkage

Easy way to tell if the spring is there or not is to goto the top of the carb, and move the throttle butterfly, if there is tension on it, than the spring is there and then you needs to look of obstructions in the govenor system


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the throttle plate in your carburetor, make sure the retaining screw did not come out.

Check for an obstruction as suggested by pyro.

If the governor spring came off or is missing the engine would run slow all the time and not fast, the governor springs opens the throttle, the governor closes it. With no spring the governor would automatically close the throttle as soon as the engine starts to run.


----------



## wildcat2008 (Aug 1, 2007)

Okay, I found out it's the spring at the bottom of the gas tank that came loose and needs to be replaced. Exactly what is this spring called? I printed out the IPL for my engine and they have two springs that could be the right one. One is called a return spring and one is called a governor link spring.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You must be talking about a throttle return spring. 

Is this engine installed on a go kart or mini bike??


----------



## wildcat2008 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes it is installed on a go-kart, but this spring was on the engine originally. We did add a throttle spring to the engine, but this one is between the gas tank and the engine. It hooks to a lever and and linkage to goes up to the throttle.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well this sounds like the governor spring, but if its missing the engine should not run wide open and should only run at idle, unless the linkages are hooked up wrong, or the internal governor is not working. The spring pulls on the throttle when the engine is accelerated and tension is released in order to slow down.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Check the throttle plate in your carburetor, make sure the retaining screw did not come out.
> 
> Check for an obstruction as suggested by pyro.
> 
> *If the governor spring came off or is missing the engine would run slow all the time and not fast, the governor springs opens the throttle, the governor closes it. With no spring the governor would automatically close the throttle as soon as the engine starts to run.*



whoops, your right, my bad, brain fart


----------

